# 45gal tanganyikan tank update, and newer 10gal



## oobrieoo (Apr 8, 2009)

Finished my final changes to the tank the other day and the water is finally clear enough to post a photo. I added 20lbs of black plant substrate, for both color and benefit of the plants. My new calvus arrives tomorrow and I want him to stay as dark as possible, so the previous all white argonite gravel probably wasn't going to show him off the best. I also added another 50lbs of rock, all black shale, and mixed it with the black and white zebra stone that was already in the tank.

Anyhow, here's a pic... Still haven't gotten the background on the tank. I think i'm just procrastinating due to how much of a pain in the tuckus its going to be. lol.

The tank houses 2 Julidochromis regani "zambian", and 2 Lamprologus cylindricus. I previously had 2 tiny baby calvus in the tank as well, but removed them during the remodel and added them to my 10gal since the big guy might harrass them.










What it looked like before....










And this is the 10gal I set up originally for 2 Julidochromis transcriptus "gombi", but also added those calvus until they get bigger.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I think both your tanks look nice, I especially like the stacked rock on the smaller one.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

i like the look you have created. I haven't had the fish that you are going to keep in them but are those real plants & will the fish destroy them?


----------



## oobrieoo (Apr 8, 2009)

smidey said:


> i like the look you have created. I haven't had the fish that you are going to keep in them but are those real plants & will the fish destroy them?


Thanks. 

The plants should be fine. Anubias is a very tough leafed plant. Plus I don't think the kind I have bother plants much, being carnivores. So far they totally ignore them and stick around the rocks.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Your tanks look awesome :thumb:


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

how are the plants holding out?


----------



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

sweet tanks oobrie - like both the 10 and the big one - trying to get some transcriptus gombi for my tank as well. Whats the substrate in the 10 gal ?


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool tanks. Thinking of getting a gombi myself.


----------

